# Exothermal Tribal aluminium Gent.



## BradG (Dec 4, 2012)

The second exothermal pen i have etched, which i think may have just become my new carry pen.  This time with a tribal pattern, and a better shine to the aluminium.

Im still experimenting with tehniques at the mo, but i am happy with the "how to do the etching" part of the process, just want to tweak some things with regards to the fill.

Mike Roux, in answer to our question - no. lol. I will get that look we are after.

Heres a pic after etching:





Background spray painted black, and then clear resin applied on the rotisserie.


Sanded back down and polished as before.

Thanks for looking.

Keep your fingers crossed for me... trying something a little bit special next.


----------



## yaroslaw (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow...


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 4, 2012)

Just cool.


----------



## Curly (Dec 4, 2012)

Cool looking pen. Are you going to be able to anodize the pen after getting to this stage?


----------



## BradG (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Pete
Yes it could be anodised as the resin will protect the rest.


----------



## Curly (Dec 4, 2012)

Thought so. Then the trick would be to polish the resin, assuming the bath would dull it, without removing the anodizing. :wink:


----------



## BradG (Dec 4, 2012)

no the bath wont dull it. Sulphuric has no effect on plastics.


----------



## ericofpendom (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Brad, fantastic pen again. You seem to really have this nailed now!!

Eric...


----------



## Kretzky (Dec 4, 2012)

I like that! "Trying something _*special *_next".... like these are so boring, ordinary & mundane :wink:
Incredible work Brad, keep it up!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 4, 2012)

Holy Smokes Brad !!!  That is just wild!!  I love it!!! 

Do yourself a big favour. Keep your next creation under wraps and submit it to PMG. I have no doubt that you would easily become the second UK member!!:wink:


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree with Steven. Anything like this would be perfect for the PMG. I'm so intrigued with not just the pen but the entire process! It's the kind of stuff I lay in bed dreaming about. Just WOW!


----------



## alinc100 (Dec 4, 2012)

Amazing!! I am sure not simple but simply amazing!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 4, 2012)

Yet another beauty Brad. I had entertained the notion of doing something like this, following your lead. But, I think it's a bit too involved for me. I'll just enjoy your works of art.:wink:


----------



## BradG (Dec 4, 2012)

ericofpendom said:


> Hi Brad, fantastic pen again. You seem to really have this nailed now!!
> 
> Eric...


Getting there! still a couple of puzzles to solve but its all good :biggrin: something new to get stuck into at least



Kretzky said:


> I like that! "Trying something _*special *_next".... like these are so boring, ordinary & mundane :wink:
> Incredible work Brad, keep it up!


 
It will either work, or it will really look crap. lol.... will see.



skiprat said:


> Holy Smokes Brad !!! That is just wild!! I love it!!!
> 
> Do yourself a big favour. Keep your next creation under wraps and submit it to PMG. I have no doubt that you would easily become the second UK member!!:wink:


 
I was touring with the idea of submitting the last one? I wasnt sure if it was a criteria to keep it secret before  submitting it etc.. not an issue if thats the case have way too many designs in my head as a result of this method.



Brooks803 said:


> I agree with Steven. Anything like this would be perfect for the PMG. I'm so intrigued with not just the pen but the entire process! It's the kind of stuff I lay in bed dreaming about. Just WOW!


 
Thanks Jonathon, you should try it some day, with your casting skills im sure you could pull out some amazing work.



dalecamino said:


> Yet another beauty Brad. I had entertained the notion of doing something like this, following your lead. But, I think it's a bit too involved for me. I'll just enjoy your works of art.:wink:


 
Its alot easier than the anodising process and you guys cracked that  with a little trial and error. I think you should try it  at least watch the tutorial (going to start filming it this weekend) and then decide if its for you or not.


----------



## 76winger (Dec 4, 2012)

Looking really good Brad!


----------



## Old Lar (Dec 4, 2012)

That is a great pen.  I can hardly wait for the tutorial.  My wife thought it was great as well, but just shook her head when I said I would like to try that.


----------



## BradG (Dec 4, 2012)

Old Lar said:


> That is a great pen. I can hardly wait for the tutorial. My wife thought it was great as well, but just shook her head when I said I would like to try that.


 
Im sure you can pull it off Larry :wink:


----------



## mredburn (Dec 4, 2012)

Quit yakking and make the tutorial some of us are waiting to catch up.


----------



## BradG (Dec 4, 2012)

haha Mike, i'l be filming that over the weekend as i make the third. think i best order some more aluminium bar in the morning...


----------



## mredburn (Dec 4, 2012)

Good thing, im digging slow rpm motors out now. May Have to go rob the BBQ.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 4, 2012)

The 2 pens using this method are really cool and have created adifferent look to pen blanks. Very well crafted. I think you maybe able to start your own line of pens. It looks like the designs are endless. You may very well be onto something. Maybe you should pattened some parts of this process or something.

If you are going to continue sharing your ideas with this process and I hope you do, there maybe a need for another subforum under blank making. Could be worth considering.

Thanks for showing and keep up the great work. Thinking outside the box is definetly words to be used in your case. Great work.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Dec 4, 2012)

One of the finest pens I have ever seen!


----------



## BradG (Dec 5, 2012)

mredburn said:


> Good thing, im digging slow rpm motors out now. May Have to go rob the BBQ.


 
Attack a microwave :wink: The turntable motor is perfect.



jttheclockman said:


> The 2 pens using this method are really cool and have created adifferent look to pen blanks. Very well crafted. I think you maybe able to start your own line of pens. It looks like the designs are endless. You may very well be onto something. Maybe you should pattened some parts of this process or something.
> 
> If you are going to continue sharing your ideas with this process and I hope you do, there maybe a need for another subforum under blank making. Could be worth considering.
> 
> Thanks for showing and keep up the great work. Thinking outside the box is definetly words to be used in your case. Great work.


 
I always try and do something a little different if i can to breathe a little fresh air into my hobbies. I tend to find that if i do the same ol thing over and over i grow tired of it pretty quick. While i fully appreciate every piece of wood has its own character in the way the grain rolls, i as a metal turner can live in a pretty bland world with only the amount of polishing to go off, or with anodising what colour is applied.

This is the first door of many into the world of chemical processes and pen turning. This demonstrates on how aluminium can be worked, it doesnt show what happens if you zincate the piece afterwards, then copper plate, then chrome/black chrome or gold plate, antique brass, bronze, or copper.... that should give you a hint as to what direction this is going. these pieces are merely the foundation of the blank.



SerenityWoodWorks said:


> One of the finest pens I have ever seen!


 
Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## booney0717 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm speachless! What a great pen.


----------



## ericd (Dec 5, 2012)

The design possibilities with that technique are staggering.  Excellent work.  Congratulations.
Eric


----------



## BradG (Dec 6, 2012)

ericd said:


> The design possibilities with that technique are staggering. Excellent work. Congratulations.
> Eric


 
Yes theres quite a few in mind i am yet to do


----------



## bluwolf (Dec 6, 2012)

Brad, you know that the concept is good when everyone likes the prototypes, and it's still not the the way you want it:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## AurelianC (Dec 6, 2012)

Amazing job.
What solution did you use on the etching? Is that ferrous sulfate?
I tried the copper sulfate and  salt solution but my method of masking did not work very well (I guess I got to ambitious with the small details).
There are 2 examples in my gallery IAP Home - Photos - Member Photo Albums
How did you do your masking? Did you cut your design on a cutter plotter?
I'll shut up and wait the tutorial.


----------



## BradG (Dec 6, 2012)

lol Mike tell me about it 


AurelianC, salt? :bulgy-eyes: .... play safe.

yes a plotter is used, and the etchant is a mix, but its base is ferric chloride
keep an eye here for the tutorial
http://www.penchemistry.co.uk/joomla/index.php/exoetching-aluminium


----------



## Sawdust46 (Dec 7, 2012)

Great work.  Waiting for the tutorial!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 7, 2012)

I like when people are are all waiting for tutorials but how many actually go out and buy all the chemicals, plotter and whatevere else is needed and give it a try. I believe Brad you have the market cornered and your designs are safe. Good luck with this venture. Maybe we will see your pens sold right next to the Mount Blancs of the world.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 7, 2012)

I do


----------



## Sawdust46 (Dec 7, 2012)

Some of us do go out and buy all the ingredients and try things.  I have two processes I am working on now and have been researching etching to be the third.  If and when I have the processes down pat I will gladly share my what I have learned if anyone is interested.  If you have seen me at any of my shows you know I am open about how I do things.  I know we have some new members as a result of talking with me at a show.  Brad, I would love to know your process if you would like to share it.  If not I understand.


----------



## BradG (Dec 7, 2012)

jttheclockman said:


> I like when people are are all waiting for tutorials but how many actually go out and buy all the chemicals, plotter and whatevere else is needed and give it a try. I believe Brad you have the market cornered and your designs are safe. Good luck with this venture. Maybe we will see your pens sold right next to the Mount Blancs of the world.


 
Ah but that would mean turning pens for money and thats not something i will ever do :wink: Sure ive sold a couple, though they have come to me with a I want that pen kind of attitude, but i couldnt invest so much as an oz of effort into marketing a product i turned, as that would be against the very reason why i started turning in the first place. I setup shop because i burned my candle to non existance working a full time job, running a company, and launching three new products at the same time from scratch. Silly, but i thought heads going west from too much work was all mumbo jumbo for weak minded people etc... i got my wake up call when it turned around and bitchslapped me in a big way. The rules were i could setup the shop to give me some space for R&R away from the grindstone, on the condition i didnt sway it into a money making enterprise.




mredburn said:


> I do


 
lol Mike, and il keep pecking your head until your making them :biggrin:



Sawdust46 said:


> Some of us do go out and buy all the ingredients and try things. I have two processes I am working on now and have been researching etching to be the third. If and when I have the processes down pat I will gladly share my what I have learned if anyone is interested. If you have seen me at any of my shows you know I am open about how I do things. I know we have some new members as a result of talking with me at a show. Brad, I would love to know your process if you would like to share it. If not I understand.


 
Cant see any reason why not to share it?  its not like we're competing. Besides that theres always the chance someone may expand upon the concept and come up with something even greater. And other than that ive done it now :biggrin: im progressing onto other processes.


----------



## BradG (Dec 9, 2012)

Heres the tutorial guys 






http://www.penchemistry.co.uk/joomla/index.php/exoetching-aluminium

Dont forget to click the cog at the bottom and change it to 720P HD for better viewing


----------



## skiprat (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Brad. :good::good::good:
I just watched it and you explained and demo'd the processes expertly!!

I have to do dad's taxi and take my duaghter to work but I've got a couple of questions. I'll watch it again before asking though.:biggrin:
Many thanks !!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 9, 2012)

Excellent Brad. Thank you for the tutorial.


----------



## Wright (Dec 9, 2012)

Great work!! Wow factor off the charts!!


----------



## mredburn (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice tutorial Brad, can you post your vinyl sticker contact or at least see if he will offer his services through Iap?  Does the purity of the copper added make a difference? I have powdered copper.  Are there any containers you should use to work and store in, any you should not?  Would stainless work as a cruciable. Can you use a better looking chap for your tutorials.:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 9, 2012)

mredburn said:


> ...... Can you use a better looking chap for your tutorials.:biggrin:


 
He could, but I'm afraid I'm just too busy at the moment!!!:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmmm well how about a pretty lass without three eyes and a wart.?  I have ordered my ferric acid and citric acid. now for vinyl stickers.  Would a mask like fingernail polish work? or does the heat destroy it?  I have some ferric acid but its so old it may not be worth it to use.  Im not sure if it gets stronger or weaker with age.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Brad.


----------



## BradG (Dec 9, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Excellent Brad. Thank you for the tutorial.


 
You're welcome 



mredburn said:


> Nice tutorial Brad, can you post your vinyl sticker contact or at least see if he will offer his services through Iap? Does the purity of the copper added make a difference? I have powdered copper. Are there any containers you should use to work and store in, any you should not? Would stainless work as a cruciable. Can you use a better looking chap for your tutorials.:biggrin:


 
Heres the chap i use for vinyl (Vernon)
eBay My World - bigvernblue

No doesnt matter too much about the copper. neither does the measurement as such. if you know anyone with a PCB etching tank pinch a litre out of their tank and your good to go. its a big no storing or working in a metal container (its corrosive lol) As long as its a plastic container which can withstand boiling fluid then it will work fine. Better looking chap than the sex symbol filing these? your just looking for a bit of posh tottie ar'nt you :biggrin:




skiprat said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > ...... Can you use a better looking chap for your tutorials.:biggrin:
> ...


Sorry, your welsh :biggrin: disqualified



mredburn said:


> Hmmm well how about a pretty lass without three eyes and a wart.? I have ordered my ferric acid and citric acid. now for vinyl stickers. Would a mask like fingernail polish work? or does the heat destroy it? I have some ferric acid but its so old it may not be worth it to use. Im not sure if it gets stronger or weaker with age.


 
just give it a whirl ona  scrap piece  will either react or it wont


----------



## mredburn (Dec 9, 2012)

Posh tottie?  Im sorry Brad I dont speak Canadian.  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Ducks and runs for cover.


----------



## bluwolf (Dec 9, 2012)

mredburn said:


> Nice tutorial Brad, can you post your vinyl sticker contact or at least see if he will offer his services through Iap? Does the purity of the copper added make a difference? I have powdered copper. Are there any containers you should use to work and store in, any you should not? Would stainless work as a cruciable. Can you use a better looking chap for your tutorials.:biggrin:


 
Hurry up Mike, I have projects I want done:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## skiprat (Dec 9, 2012)

Brad, will the same ( or other relatively safe ) chemicals work on stainless? 
I kind of also like the piece once it's etched and before you filled it with resin. I think it would give it a neat carved look. 
I'm torn about whether to start on this adventurous new route or to build a 3 axis CNC mill this coming year. 
I really like working with stainless and I'll probably decide which one will do more for me. ( cost will of course be a big factor ) 
Thanks again for showing us your alchemy. It's very much appreciated and like a breath of ( chemically noxious ) fresh air around here. :biggrin:


----------



## BradG (Dec 9, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Brad, will the same ( or other relatively safe ) chemicals work on stainless?
> I kind of also like the piece once it's etched and before you filled it with resin. I think it would give it a neat carved look.
> I'm torn about whether to start on this adventurous new route or to build a 3 axis CNC mill this coming year.
> I really like working with stainless and I'll probably decide which one will do more for me. ( cost will of course be a big factor )
> Thanks again for showing us your alchemy. It's very much appreciated and like a breath of ( chemically noxious ) fresh air around here. :biggrin:


 
While i love CNC's. i cant help but think its cheating?.... great if you are doing it commercially... but when your hobby is crafting pens, why employ a robot to do it for you?... sure its a damn sight easier... but i like a little more involvement than programming the CNC

Yes we can do all this with stainless steel it just takes a little longer to etch thats all. theres also a couple of choices too, one of which uses ferric chloride, the other does not...

youve seen my professional etching tank, you would be better splashing £500-£700 on one of them instead of the big bucks associated with CNC.  I still have those bits of stainless you sent me, lets drop one of those in my tank and we can see if that convinces you chems are the way forward for stainless


----------



## BradG (Dec 9, 2012)

Here you go Steve, just for you.

2 ltr coke bottle with the top chpped off, neat 1ltr ferric chloride, no need to dilute for stainless. still add 100G of citric. also in this bottle i have a brewery immersion heater, and a fish tank air pump for agitation. stops all the heat sitting at the top of the solution and keeps smut off the piece. ive no idea how long this will take but ive masked a bit of stainless and put it in this state of the art DIY etch tank..... il let you know how it turns out :wink:

oo you may also notice the little blue piece on the airline by the T adapter.. thats a one way valve or an anti syphon device..... if the air pump is lower than the level of the solution it will syphon back when you switch it off... im sure you agree your air pump wont work very well next time iif its been flooded with a corrosive lol.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 9, 2012)

Aaaargh!!! I hate you!!!! :biggrin:

Whilst I really love pratting about with machines and mechanisms, your arrival on the scene really put a spanner in my works!! I was all ready to follow the CNC route purely because I like making stuff. Jeesh, I've got 'single use' jigs at home that are worth far more just in scrap value than I could ever get from the piece that was made from them, even if I sold pens!! I figured I'd SAVE money by building a CNC!!

I hear what you say about cnc being a bit of a cheat, and I honestly used to think like that too. But really what's the difference? You spend hours and hours experimenting with chemicals and then even more trying to get a vinyl sticker (cnc'd :wink: ) to be precisely positioned on a machined piece of metal. Then the chemicals do their thing. You then apply more chemicals to fill the voids.

Now, if the stickers go exactly where you want them and the resin turns back down to give you a flawless result, why is that more 'crafty' than building a michine to do the same thing? 
But same goes for the cnc route, doesn't it?

I don't know which method is more skillful, honestly I don't, but either method only requires the method to be perfected for the *first* one. Once you crack the chemicals or the cnc, both would have future known ( or at least 'expected' ) results. 

Do you still get a buzz when you make a 'basic' coloured aluminium pen or divers rattle? I don't think so....that's why you are having so much fun at the moment. It's new and excites you. You won't make dozens and dozens of pens like this will you?
You are like me, once you've cracked it, you'll get bored and have to try something new. You get much more enjoyment from the question than you do from the answer!!!:wink::biggrin: 

I just wish you hadn't said that etching stainless was possible!!!
How am I gonna tell my missus????

'Er, honey....you know those stepper motors I asked you for Christmas? Can you get me some acid and swipe some lead off the churches roof instead please??':biggrin:


----------



## BradG (Dec 9, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Aaaargh!!! I hate you!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Whilst I really love pratting about with machines and mechanisms, your arrival on the scene really put a spanner in my works!! I was all ready to follow the CNC route purely because I like making stuff. Jeesh, I've got 'single use' jigs at home that are worth far more just in scrap value than I could ever get from the piece that was made from them, even if I sold pens!! I figured I'd SAVE money by building a CNC!!
> 
> ...


 
:tongue: yea you pretty well hit the nail on the head, though i have programmed and operated CNC's and havent found it anywhere near as satisfying as etching a piece.. but each to their i guess 


oh, and on that note.... look! etched stainless steel :biggrin: not bad for a coke bottle and a fish pump


----------



## skiprat (Dec 9, 2012)

You know Brad, you aren't making this easy for me, you know!!! You weren't supposed to just come back in a couple of hours and say...'Look, easy peasy!!!'  You were meant to say...after a week or so....' Er here are the results...can you make out the image???'

Dammit Janet!!! Frankenfurter's getting me going!!!

Thanks for your efforts with that bit of stainless Brad. I hate to say it but I'm kinda leaning in your direction now. :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey Brad, I just remembered something....  My youngest lad used to have several tropical fish tanks with heaters and pumps and stuff. I think they're in the attic. :biggrin:

Now, I just need some noxious chemicals.......


'Honey?.....You remember that soup you made a while back???.....':bulgy-eyes:


----------



## BradG (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey all kidding aside id love to own a CNC just for the extra options it gives you.. that doesnt mean it would make etching obsolete... next on my list of toys is a vinyl cutter... have my eye on one but need to get xmas out the way before i come home with a new toy lol.


----------



## BradG (Dec 9, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Hey Brad, I just remembered something.... My youngest lad used to have several tropical fish tanks with heaters and pumps and stuff. I think they're in the attic. :biggrin:
> 
> Now, I just need some noxious chemicals.......
> 
> ...


 
lol in my household it would be my cooking which was the hazard....


Heres where i buy the ferric from
Seno PC145 Ferric Chloride Etchant 5L


----------



## skiprat (Dec 9, 2012)

That stuff's a lot cheaper than I expected!!


I can't help you with the vinyl plotter/ cutter but I do have a couple of good vac pumps ( one Dilo and one RobinAir )  and a compressor (Dilo ) and pressure/vac pot, that's all growing cobwebs that I'd happily loan to you if you ever want to play with resins.  Hell, you are also welcome to use my power supply unit if you ever need the 30A too. 
I'm constantly all over UK ( in an hotel in Lincoln right now ) so dropping it off isn't an issue. Shout before you buy stuff.


----------



## BradG (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks il keep it in mind should an experiment ever need the use of a vacuum chamber  Im in need of a bigger workshop... so i can get the bunson burners,elernmeyer flasks condensers botonic infusion chambers, thumpers and parrots on the go. not that i have any intention of distilling my own rum :biggrin: strictly academic purposes of course.Travel with work hey? You will either find me in south blackpool, or er.. north blackpool.. unless they send me to hong kong. then you'l find me being swamped by indians and phillipinos trying to sell me very good lucky lucky rolex, and the very best tailored suit. and if im not in any of those places,find a mountain in europe covered in snow and take a look towards the top for someone with a plank strapped to his feet jumping off the edge


----------



## BradG (Dec 10, 2012)

Mike & Steve, you need to get your heads around this before i show you what you can do with Fertiliser :biggrin:


----------



## Sawdust46 (Dec 10, 2012)

You guys both do incredible work.  I like the SS but will stick with the aluminum because I can turn it on my wood lathe.  I'll get to that after I have completed a couple other projects.  BradG, thanks for the demo.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 10, 2012)

Fertilizer, ammonia nitrate,potasium nitrate, sulfer, fuse what else do I need?  Crushed charcol,oh wait this is a pen forum RIGHT?


----------



## BradG (Dec 10, 2012)

lol wrong Recipe Mike  though you struck right with Ammonium nitrate, though we wont be buying it - we will be making it. though its not the ammonium nitrate we want, its the byproduct created in the process we can use with pens :biggrin: 

You'l see.


----------

